# Deeee freeeking stroyed



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

To those who bombed me today, your packages landed, and pictures are taken and uploading right now, but this is going to take a minute lol....you guys did some serious damage here...I can't wait to show off the pics so everyone check back in about 10 minutes to see this epic freakin destruction....

To those that hit me, I don't even know what to say...really, thank you all...you guys are freaking amazing....ok pics are on the way right now!!!!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

this is what I came home to today









ok first up is Kapathy Kevin, who by the way also gave me his wish from his MAW thread, so I thought he was done messing with me but apparently not....Kevin you have gone way overboard brother and I don't know how to thank you, but I will figure it out :mischief:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nice hit,Kev....love that bomb toy...
keep those pics comin',Joe


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Next one I opened was from Shawn (Oldmso54), who apparently hates the fact that I own a mailbox because this the second time he has hit me in a few weeks...Shawn, I can't thank you enough buddy, this was an incredible hit, and for those that don't know, Shawn is as big an Arturo Fuente fan as there is, and he gave me several of his beloved Fuentes...and you certainly tested the capacity of the small flat rate box lol, I don't know how you managed to fit this in there (I know Iknow, thats what she said)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Next up, the dreaded herfabomber...Pete...His reputation speaks for itself, so I will let the pictures do the talking...I will say though, Pete, Thank you, this was absolutely epic, but I don't think anyone will be surprised given your reputation...thank you again, i just can't say that enough...oh and the first pic, is of the note he sent me. it is a touching and heartfelt note, and a rare show of emotion from a great BOTL


















a little closer up



















unreal wow


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy crap!

what did you do to deserve this kind of beatdown? Those are some mighty fine looking sticks from Kevin, Shawn, and Pete. 

Love the 601 blue label, awesome stick IMO. let it rest if you can, it gets better with age.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's incredible!

Great job fellas. A deserving BOTL!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

And Finally.....The Brain hit me.....So this all started when the Ian PMd me and said hey, you should join the NST...I said ok and he said HA I am your trade partner...I tried to hit him with some decent stuff (8 cigars mind you) and this is what happened to me...Ian, I have no freakin clue what you were thinking here, Did you mistake me for Zilla? I don't know what to say....Thank you so much...here's the pics.....IF THEY FIT IN ONE POST! this may take a couple....so here we go










The box spoke to me, literally




































YELLOW CELLO !!!!!!!!!! above and below




























mg: *speechless*


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

dude, you got destroyed.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

What you have guys have done to me here is why people love this community....Its just this kind of thing that makes this community great...I cannot put into words the feeling of humility and gratitude I am have right now...You guys are examples for BOTLs and people in general...I just don't know what to say exept thank you, and how the hell did you coordinate this to land on the same day lol? I will enjoy each and every one of this fine cigars, and I will pay this generosity forward both on PUFF and in my day to day life, that is my promise to you guys...that and I will be bombing you all one day in the future!!!!!!

Thank you guys again and everyone should all these guys with some RG


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and you thought this was just going to be a simple Newbie Sampler Trade.

*SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!*

extremely well done,Guys.....way to put the hurt on someone who richly deserved it.

oh...and Joe?...if you even THINK about giving any of those sticks away as a troop donation...think again....those are for your personal enjoyment...got it?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha very nice, great selection of smokes.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and you thought this was just going to be a simple Newbie Sampler Trade.
> 
> *SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!*
> 
> ...


Definitely Pete... I will NEVER EVER give away a gifted stick, even to a great cause....that doesn't mean I can't count them up, and dropship that amount to the troops though...HAHAHAHAHAHA....I couldn't match the quality that you guys gave me here, but I can give them some good smokes for sure!!!!! I will enjoy each and every one Pete, and each one will remind me of the incredible generosity you guys showed to me...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dang fine hits by you all! Joe, this is what generosity gets you here on Puff. No goo deed goes unpunished!

Way to go, guys. If I was able to, I'd give you all RG!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice hit on a well deserving BOTL.

Congrats Dude!!!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

How much of the block do you live on did those bombs destroy? That a little more than just a mailbox's worth, I think... Congrats on being back in the stone age.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never even heard of this type of destruction. Well done!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW Joe, simply WOW. That is one amazing hit, and some AMAZING smokes! Holy cow, congrats brother and enjoy! And a job well done to the bombers!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

way to man up guys.... damn ian sendin out xikars gifts sets as well.... joe enjoy them you earned it.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> The box spoke to me, literally


My friend, that was a mind control device. Now you have no choice but to keep doing the good things you have been doing.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicely done my fellow gents (_I missed the memo that we were NUKING him / I thought it was just a regular beat down_) :dunno: - but then we are dealing with Pete:tease:and Ian :tinfoil3: so I should have known better, BUT it's all about the recipient and Joe = you were most deserving of that my friend - :rip: LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy SHIT Ian! WOW! Nicely done fellas!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Nicely done my fellow gents (_I missed the memo that we were NUKING him / I thought it was just a regular beat down_) :dunno: - but then we are dealing with Pete:tease:and Ian :tinfoil3: so I should have known better, BUT it's all about the recipient and Joe = you were most deserving of that my friend - :rip: LOL


uh,Shawn?....not that I would ever question the wisdom of you or the Cap'n in regards to recruitment...but,in retrospect,is it such a hot-smokin' idea to have both me and Ian under the same roof?..not that we would ever intentionally blow up the Boardroom,but,I'm just sayin'..shit happens,yaknow?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> uh,Shawn?....not that I would ever question the wisdom of you or the Cap'n in regards to recruitment...but,in retrospect,is it such a hot-smokin' idea to have both me and Ian under the same roof?..not that we would ever intentionally blow up the Boardroom,but,I'm just sayin'..shit happens,yaknow?


I The Brain do solemnly swear to keep all intra-llama violence out of the boardroom, and to faithfully fulfill my duty as a bomber, as I have to this point, with the added assistance of my new ZK brothers.

Pete and I are adults and can settle this outside the boardroom.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

This is MADNESS, but I love you guys for it! Amazing. . .


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I The Brain do solemnly swear to keep all intra-llama violence out of the boardroom, and to faithfully fulfill my duty as a bomber, as I have to this point, with the added assistance of my new ZK brothers.
> 
> Pete and I are adults and can settle this outside the boardroom.


I,The Herfabomber,do also solemnly swear that thing that The Brain just swore to,albeit outside the Boardroom,I swear I'm gonna blast that little freakin' mouse so bad it's gonna re-splice those genetically-enhanced genes of his.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow Ian. What a bomb! Insane, you guys are crazy.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Crazy does not begin to describe Kevin, Shawn, Pete and Ian....I I just figured out I may have been the recipient of Ian's final un-affiliated bomb, so I'm honored....what a way to go out, and what a way for the ZKs to welcome him....thanks again guys, did I say thanks? thank you guys


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> uh,Shawn?....not that I would ever question the wisdom of you or the Cap'n in regards to recruitment...but,in retrospect,*is it such a hot-smokin' idea to have both me and Ian under the same roof?*..not that we would ever intentionally blow up the Boardroom,but,I'm just sayin'..shit happens,yaknow?


the answer is an unequivocal *"YES"* - brilliant recruiting on my part if I do say so myself!! :lie:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> the answer is an unequivocal *"YES"* - brilliant recruiting on my part if I do say so myself!! :lie:


There are some major Universities that would pay big bucks for your recruiting skills!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Holy cow, you got pounded!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Crazy does not begin to describe Kevin, Shawn, Pete and Ian....I I just figured out I may have been the recipient of Ian's final un-affiliated bomb, so I'm honored....what a way to go out, and what a way for the ZKs to welcome him....thanks again guys, did I say thanks? thank you guys


If you say thanks one more time,I'm gonna get me one of those Wile E. Coyote Acme 1-ton weights and drop it on your goofy-ass head.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice gesture on behalf of those Brothers. Great cigars, but I must say I absolutely LOVE the little bomb guy in the first pic!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah...it's the little things like that give total destruction that warm and fuzzy touch.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> If you say thanks one more time,I'm gonna get me one of those Wile E. Coyote Acme 1-ton weights and drop it on your goofy-ass head.


MEEP MEEP!:bolt:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smack-dab on your goofy-ass head.....


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

+1 for the bomb toy. it rocks


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> smack-dab on your goofy-ass head.....


I'm glad you included the hyphen because otherwise I would have thought you were calling me an ass head


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I'm glad you included the hyphen because otherwise I would have thought you were calling me an ass head


I'm sure that will happen eventually...but you have to earn that term of endearment.


----------

